# Any Davis or vacaville area group rides?



## Hum Bum (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi, I am in Dixon for two months, I will be working in Davis most of the time. I was wondering if there where any group rides going on? Can anyone recommend some good ride routes? Thanks.


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Davis/Vacaville Group rides*

Here's some info:

Click on rides
http://www.monticellocycling.org/

Click on Ride Schedule
http://www.davisbikeclub.org/


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Hum Bum said:


> Hi, I am in Dixon for two months, I will be working in Davis most of the time. I was wondering if there where any group rides going on? Can anyone recommend some good ride routes? Thanks.


What are you looking for? Dixon, Davis, pick a direction and you get flat country roads.

Go out Russell west from Davis, turn south at Stevenson Bridge Road, west on Putah Creek, head to Winters. Classic Davis flat ride, with the 5 miles on Putah Creek from Stevenson Bridge the Wednesday Night Time Trial (every other Wednesday, go into the Davis Wheelworks for details). 

From Winters, take Putah Creek west to the end at Pleasants Valley. Head south on Pleasants Valley to Vacaville, or go to the end at Cherry Glen. Pleasants Valley Road is my favorite ride.

Instead of heading south on PV, go north to Highway 128 and head west to Lake Berryessa for some climbing, but watch the boat traffic. Take 128 west to the 121 junction then head south & west, connecting to Wooden Valley Road. Go south on Wooden Valley Road and eventually you get to Fairfield, which you can connect up with Pleasants Valley Road for a nice loop with climbing (mostly the same course as the Davis Bike Club's Foxy Fall Century). For an epic climb, try Mix Canyon off Pleasants Valley Road, with a max grade around 20%.

Lots of other options. I'd be happy to show you if you don't mind going around 17-18 mph in the flats-just send me a message.


----------



## Hum Bum (Jun 8, 2006)

I go so school up at Humboldt State and 99% of the riding there is climbing. I am not used to so much flat road,I am much more comfortable killing myself on hills. I would be down for a ride, busy this weekend?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Hum Bum said:


> I go so school up at Humboldt State and 99% of the riding there is climbing. I am not used to so much flat road,I am much more comfortable killing myself on hills. I would be down for a ride, busy this weekend?


I'm training for a double in july, so I'm planning on about 120 miles tomorrow, pretty slow pace with a friend. Sunday morning for an hour or so might work if I don't overdo it on Saturday. Send me a private message if you're interested.


----------



## Rattler14 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey y'all. I've lived in Davis for three years and have just now joined this review forum. Purchased a new road ride about three days ago, but due to a recent certain surgical proceedure can merely look at it right now. I'm interested in gettting back in the saddle and putting on the miles. I've ridden quite a bit in the past, but the last six months have been on a break that puts my heart rate up just climbing the stairs. Not out of shape just not tuned/toned. My wife too is looking to put more miles on her Zeppelin but has not ridden in years. I have two weeks to ride (given I can) then will be back in town July 30. Drop me a line if you're in the area and want to train with someone who is not cranking out 18-20 mph for 50 miles, but is aiming for it.


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

Rushfan...thanks for the route tips.

i am visiting my mother-in-law here in dixon for a couple of days. got a 45 miler in today on a out and back to davis and goofing off on some farm roads. must have seen atleast 47-8 other groups of riders on the ride!

tomorrow, july 5th...i am going to ride up to putah creek and to pleasants valley rd and head south. i will probably turn off on cantelow rd and head back to dixon.

hum bum...head over to fisk's cyclery in dixon. he's a cool guy and he also is a sponsor of the bike map for the vacaville/dixon/davis/west sac/winters area bike map. that map will help you quite abit.


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

rode from dixon over towards putah creek. headed west on putah and took a break at the bridge in winters. rode putah creek past solano lake and hung a left onto peasant's valley and rode that for awhile. 

took a left onto cantelow for some climbing. and heade down. then, back towards winters ona rod that in along the 505(?) back to the bridge for another break. then took putah back west and took some randon farm rd. back into dixon. 

total ride was about 52 miles....3 hours

putah creek rd was nice but peasant's valley and cantelow are just awesome.


----------

